# Elite Skill 50/50



## Tini_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

ich hab mich schon krumm gesucht,    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , kann mir jemand sagen wo die questreihe des Elite Skills 50/50 für Priest/Magier
startet bzw. was ich dafür brauche sowie wo ich mir die dazugehörigen Items holen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wäre echt fein, super, genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dankö^^


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (20. Juli 2009)

ähhhmmmm ich glaub die 50 Elite Skills gibts noch garnicht :-/

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## MWHead (20. Juli 2009)

Die quest bekommste in Varanas am Stadtplatz bei dem Typ vom Auge der Weisheit.


----------



## Tini_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> ähhhmmmm ich glaub die 50 Elite Skills gibts noch garnicht :-/
> 
> MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95




doch doch gibt es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (20. Juli 2009)

Kann dir gleich sagen das es die Questreihe extrem in sich hat.
Zu erst mal brauchst du Main sowie Subklasse alle Eliteskills bis lv45.
Um dann die 50er Eliteskills zu bekommen mußt eine ellenlange Questreihe erledigen die dich durch alle höheren Inis führt.
Ja, auch SoK, Schatzhöhle und die 50er Zwergenini.
Solltest da nicht ein eingespieltes und gut ausgestattetes Team für haben verabschiede die vorerst von dem gedanken deine 50er Eliteskills zu bekommen. ;-)


----------



## Tini_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

MWHead schrieb:


> Die quest bekommste in Varanas am Stadtplatz bei dem Typ vom Auge der Weisheit.



nun war ich bei den drei typen vom auge der weisheit am stadtplatz/varanas und jeder schickt mich weiter und gibt mir keine quest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist das iwie verbugt?


----------



## Tini_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Kann dir gleich sagen das es die Questreihe extrem in sich hat.
> Zu erst mal brauchst du Main sowie Subklasse alle Eliteskills bis lv45.
> Um dann die 50er Eliteskills zu bekommen mußt eine ellenlange Questreihe erledigen die dich durch alle höheren Inis führt.
> Ja, auch SoK, Schatzhöhle und die 50er Zwergenini.
> Solltest da nicht ein eingespieltes und gut ausgestattetes Team für haben verabschiede die vorerst von dem gedanken deine 50er Eliteskills zu bekommen. ;-)



2x 45/45 elite hab ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab zeit und geduld und ein gutes team auch  ;-)

mein ehrgeiz will das so^^


----------



## WilliWinzig (20. Juli 2009)

Die Questreihe startet nicht am Stadtplatz. Sie startet beim npc in der Klassenhalle. 
Dieser steht quasi direkt hinter der Mauer wenn man den Raum betritt. 
Er wird daher leicht übersehen.


----------



## Tini_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Die Questreihe startet nicht am Stadtplatz. Sie startet beim npc in der Klassenhalle.
> Dieser steht quasi direkt hinter der Mauer wenn man den Raum betritt.
> Er wird daher leicht übersehen.




Vielen vielen dank gefunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jetzt mal gucken ^^


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (20. Juli 2009)

Tini_1234 schrieb:


> doch doch gibt es schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok wusste ich nicht , sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotansbraut (14. März 2010)

also ich versuch seit 4 wochen den Elietskill zu bekommen aber nix ich bekomm einfach die Quest für die seele nicht hat vllt. einer ein tip für mich was ich falsch mache?
Sonst hab ich alles zusammen hab mich auch schon mehrmals an den Support geschrieben aber da kommt nur Müll raus.
Wenn mir wer helfen könnte wäre dsa sehr nett THX im vorraus MfG Wotansbraut/ Laoch


----------

